# Tell the cottage grove riding club that rabbit cruelty will not be tolerated!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 17, 2012)

The video is very sad to watch so be aware of that.

The cottage grove riding club thought it would be a cute idea to allow a mob of children to chase down and catch terrified rabbits in an arena.

The bunnies can be seen being kicked and thrown by the ADULTS before the kids are turned loose.

Please click on the link below to send an email to cottage grove and let them know your feelings about the "animal scamble" event. Thank you...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znHZ9NNjeBk&feature=youtu.be VIDEO

http://www.cottagegroveridingclub.com/ContactUs.html EMAIL


----------



## wendymac (Jul 17, 2012)

I have NEVER seen something like this at any rodeo I've been to. It's absolutely appalling! I sent them an e-mail, letting them know my thoughts on it.


----------



## kkiddle (Jul 17, 2012)

My stomach dropped to my feet when I saw this. Could you imagine our babies being out there, chased like that? Absolutely disgusting. I have emailed them as well. Not only are they demonstrating poor behavior, but they are teaching their _kids _to do so as well. 
That's all this world needs; more ignorance.


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't watch the video. I just can't. But I sent an email as well. This is horrendous. The idea of it just turns my stomach...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for sending your emails. Its very important to keep the emails coming so this does not happen again next year.


----------



## silversky2668 (Jul 17, 2012)

I almost cried  I emailed them, as well as sent the link to a local rabbit rescue near me so they can put it on their facebook page and ask others to do the same.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 18, 2012)

Excellent silversky. Please share this as much as you can.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh. My. Gosh. Sickening!! I thought the same thing Kari said, not only did I feel horrible for those buns but think of what theynare teaching those kids!!!

Sending email now.....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 18, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that the women who kicked the bunnies is the same one that threw the bunny? I would love to know her name and how to contact her personally. She must be an outstanding human being.


----------



## wendymac (Jul 18, 2012)

I didn't notice that. I was too shocked that one was thrown I wasn't paying attention to actually did the kicking and throwing. 

One rodeo event that I can not stand is the goat tying. They stake the goat to the ground with a short rope. The kids run up, throw it to the ground, and then tie it. That event takes NO skill, and there is no practical sense for that on any ranch.


----------



## majorv (Jul 18, 2012)

E-mail sent! That really pissed me off when the lady tossed the rabbit out from under the trailer. Geez, what kind of scramble is that? Most of the rabbits barely ran. I'd be surprised if none of them got stepped on....that was a MOB of kids!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't even imagine all those kids running towards those bunnies who were huddled together. If I were a parent seeing this train wreck I would be so angry.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 18, 2012)

FYI, that link did not work for me. I had to google their website and send an email through there.


----------



## kkiddle (Jul 18, 2012)

Here's the email that I sent. If they don't correct the issue, I will do everything in my power to spread the word:

"PLEASE do not do the animal scramble again. It is a horrible sight to see those rabbits being chased, kicked, and stomped all over. As a rabbit owner, I am sickened by the animal cruelty the adults in that activity are performing, especially in front of children. Please take a moment and educate yourself (and your club) about rabbits and how this event could permanently scar them. As an advocate for the proper treatment of animals, I am just dumbfounded that human beings can call this event a good time. I am not looking to give bad publicity to your club, rather to educate you in your wrong doing; however, if I hear that this activity will be continued, I will spread the word. Please think about what you are teaching your children, especially when the woman in the video kicks and throws rabbits. It would be nice to see some sort of link on your webpage addressing the issue, and further educating the public about rabbits and their specific needs and behaviors. 
Repetition of this event will not be tolerated. As you know, these things tend to snowball, so I suggest you do something about it fast."


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice....


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 18, 2012)

:tears2: That is absolutely terrible. I can not believe that they are teaching those children that this ok. And katie i am with you, I would like to know who that woman is. Also the man tossing them out of the trailer. I will make a trip there if I have to. Writing email now


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks to all of you who have taken the time to voice your opinions on this issue. These people need to know that animal abuse is not going to be tolerated.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 18, 2012)

I wrote my email and clicked the link and it says the page isnt found


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.cottagegroveridingclub.com/
Try this and hit contact us.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 18, 2012)

thank you...email sent


----------



## littl3red (Jul 18, 2012)

This is so messed up... Sometimes the way people can completely ignore the fact that these animals have thoughts and feelings absolutely baffles me. Has anyone got any sort of reply from these people?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, I also emailed them last night. Then I dreamt about it all night. 

I think I'll also forward the info to a couple rescues I know that can spread the word on their facebook.


----------



## silversky2668 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sweet Binks Rabbit Rescue in RI has made a petition to get word out. I asked them to share the link on their fb page, and rabbit owners are PISSED. Here's the link to the petition if anyone's interested:

http://www.change.org/petitions/sto...cruelty-exploitation-and-unnecessary-breeding


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks silversky, I sent an email and will sign the petition. I had to stop the video after the woman tossed the rabbit from under the trailer, it was just too horrible to watch. I'm amazed there were no broken backs or legs for the poor rabbits.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 18, 2012)

That was horrific. I sent them an email.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 18, 2012)

This is absolutely horible. I really can't understand how anyone could do that. It seems to kids at least are being slightly more mature in the way they handle the bunnies at least (not in the whole scramble but the way they held them), which is pretty amazing. Usually its quite the opposite with kids holding bunnies...This whole video is just so sad.


----------



## Bamboodles (Jul 18, 2012)

I have signed petition. Posted it on facebook. Shared video and the petition with the bunny organisations subscribed to on facebook yesterday hoping to get the word out to as many people as I possibly can about this very cruel and inhumane practice.


----------



## SynysterBunny (Jul 18, 2012)

That is horrible. The one she threw looked just like my Syn. People find amusement in any pain, regardless of species. But a rabbit? WTF.


----------



## eclairemom (Jul 18, 2012)

:nosir: I am shocked poor bunnies. The kids did seem to handle the bunnies better than the people trying to set them up for the event. The bunny under the trailer broke my heart.


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 18, 2012)

I signed the petition, too.

If anyone hears an update, please post it! I so hope that this group takes this seriously and is convinced to stop.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2012)

I just sent them an e-mail telling them I would be ashamed and disgusted if I was a member and that I'm going to E-mail the State Attorney General and demand an investigation and that charges should be brought against several people seen in the video as well as sanctions brought against the place that it was held at and the aforementioned organization. That was so the kids could catch and take a bunny home! Hell of a screening process. Wonder how many were given to a "shelter" or just turned out?:tantrum::banghead:tantrum::banghead:tantrum::banghead:tantrum::banghead:tantrum::banghead:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you again to all the wonderful people who have signed petitions and sent emails


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Bunny World Foundation in CA (where my bunnies came from) has shared the link on their facebook and there were 23 responses in the past hour alone. Most said thatthey emailed the club too!

I showed this to my 12 yr old and 17 yr old without me commenting first. They both were astonished at this video. If my 12 yr old can see the horror plain as day, why couldn't all those supposed adultsin attendance???


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 18, 2012)

This is wonderful that there has been such a response. Sometimes its easier to look away but its very important that we spread a message that rabbits are not mindless things with no feelings. They are just as deserving as a dog or cat and need to be treated with kindness.
If it had been puppies being thrown out of the trailer,kicked and tossed then no parent would have stood for it.


----------



## kkiddle (Jul 18, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> I just sent them an e-mail telling them I would be ashamed and disgusted if I was a member and that I'm going to E-mail the State Attorney General and demand an investigation and that charges should be brought against several people seen in the video as well as sanctions brought against the place that it was held at and the aforementioned organization. That was so the kids could catch and take a bunny home! Hell of a screening process. Wonder how many were given to a "shelter" or just turned out?:tantrum::banghead:tantrum::banghead:tantrum::banghead:tantrum::banghead:tantrum::banghead:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox:soapbox


Good for you. I told them they should simply correct the issue, but I realize that I am wrong. Even if they do correct the issue, it still happened, and it can't be legal; it's definitely not right. They SHOULD be punished and you are right to take action.

I write freelance for Yahoo, and I'm wondering if I should write an article. It's not like I get much exposure (I think the most views I've gotten in a short period of time are like 200,) but maybe it will help a little.


----------



## BunBuns Human (Jul 18, 2012)

*kkiddle wrote: *


> I write freelance for Yahoo, and I'm wondering if I should write an article.


A coupla' questions to ask may be: what kind of care info do they give out with the bunnies, do they give a few days of food with the rabbitand how many of those rabbits are alive after a month.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 18, 2012)

Care info??? Most likely not happening here.


----------



## kkiddle (Jul 18, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Care info??? Most likely not happening here.



Not only that, but I doubt they will respond to my emails anyway. I was thinking more of an informational piece


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> If it had been puppies being thrown out of the trailer,kicked and tossed then no parent would have stood for it.


The very same analogy came to my mind last night. It fits very well. Imagine 8 week old puppies being lined up like that for the onslaught. :X


----------



## BugLady (Jul 19, 2012)

This is so horrific! I couldn't watch the whole video. Was imagining if it were my Rascal out there... I nearly cried!

Signed the petition. Will probably send an email too.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 19, 2012)

Has anyone gotten a responce? I havn't heard a peep back from my message. I just wonder what they have to say for themselves.

Kari, contact them and see if they will respond when you say you will be writing it up. That way you can say they wouldn't respond when asked for their side. If they didn't do anything wrong then they should be willing to talk about it. Bet they won't comment though.


----------



## BunBuns Human (Jul 19, 2012)

*Blue eyes wrote: *


> *I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If it had been puppies being thrown out of the trailer,kicked and tossed then no parent would have stood for it.
> ...



Or kittens.

At present rabbits do not have the same legal and socialprotections as do dogs and cats. Of course one reason for that is that the rabbit industry wants it that way. Pet rabbitsare a very small part of the rabbit bizniz in this country.


----------



## BunBuns Human (Jul 19, 2012)

*Blue eyes wrote: *


> *I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If it had been puppies being thrown out of the trailer,kicked and tossed then no parent would have stood for it.
> ...



Or kittens.

At present rabbits do not have the same legal and socialprotections as do dogs and cats. Of course one reason for that is that the rabbit industry wants it that way. Pet rabbitsare a very small part of the rabbit bizniz in this country.


----------



## Bamboodles (Jul 19, 2012)

When I seen this I was shocked! I went on facebook posted it, I also subscribed to bunny agencies and pasted it on there walls also and them if they would please sign the petition. I am still just as livid as the first time I watched the video. I know I am very very new to bunny parenting, I don't know if that is the proper term or not. But still, this is unacceptable! This bothers me to the point I can not even explain. No animal should should be treated like that period.

Also something I noticed, I tried going to The Sweet Binks Rabbit Rescue website on the Change.Org and my anti virus went off like mad, so be careful!! YouTube also set her video to were you have to log in to view it. And finally to the person who made the petition and the video THANK YOU!!
I think the more people who know about these cruel acts and are aware they happen the better. That is all. My soap box/rant is over now. Thank you for listening.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jul 19, 2012)

I didnt get a response...wish they would have sent me something


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 19, 2012)

Signed and shared.


----------



## Anaira (Jul 19, 2012)

I've shared this on facebook, and will sign the petition. Struggling to write my email...and I suspect if I post it here I will get banned. Well, I'm struggling to be polite, although I know I should be.


----------



## Bamboodles (Jul 19, 2012)

Anaria I know what you mean about the letter part I am the same way.:lookaround


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.kpic.com/news/local/Its-appalling-absolutely-appalling-162667666.htm

here is a news article about this event. Looks like the humane society is not happy. They should step in and do something....


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 19, 2012)

The link doesn't work



Edit: try this one

http://www.kmtr.com/news/local/story/Cottage-Grove-animal-groups-call-rodeo-event/8zQ8LSlAV0uR8Y09H6p2iQ.cspx


----------



## Bamboodles (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats great ty for sharing


----------



## silversky2668 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not really surprised that nobody from Cottage Grove is saying anything yet, but if this keeps getting more bad publicity they're going to have to have someone say SOMETHING. Or else they keep looking worse and worse (which is hard to imagine looking worse than they already do). It would be smarter of them to saying something now rather than keep waiting until it completely blows up...but we'll see.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 20, 2012)

I say we keep sharing to make sure it blows up on them. I was shocked when they said in the story that apparently last year they gave away roosters too? Then people found out they were illegal to keep in the city! *face palm*

They just need to stop and think about what the heck they are doing!


----------



## SneakyDragon (Jul 20, 2012)

I found this article with a quick search:

http://www.kmtr.com/news/local/stor...s-to-criticism-of/kkJhe16iMUmVFOQOFURQaw.cspx

It's appalling to hear their backwards logic.


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 20, 2012)

Ugh. So sad. I would have known this was wrong before I was a rabbit owner...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 20, 2012)

I guess it goes to the notion that rabbits are frequently viewed as livestock. I'm shocked at how many people are surprised by my stories. They comment in a surprised voice, "oh I guess rabbits do have feelings and personalities". Well no s%&! sherlock!


----------



## SneakyDragon (Jul 20, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> I guess it goes to the notion that rabbits are frequently viewed as livestock. I'm shocked at how many people are surprised by my stories. They comment in a surprised voice, "oh I guess rabbits do have feelings and personalities". Well no s%&! sherlock!



But the thing is, even as livestock, you should have no interest in damaging your goods before they're sold or used. Nobody wants an injured rabbit if it can be helped. I think in this instance, they know the rabbits aren't going to be their problem anymore after the event, so they couldn't care less what happened to them.


----------



## lalaleyla (Jul 21, 2012)

Breaks my heart to think of what happened to those rabbits when they come to the kid's home. I doubt most of them had no where to keep the poor things and their parents are just going to throw out the bunnies. :/


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 21, 2012)

They think this is a way to teach kids responsibility? Well what is there response to the kicking and throwing of the bunnies in the video? Do they have an answer for that?


----------



## Nela (Jul 23, 2012)

So let's stick them (the humans)in a cage of lions and say it is 'to teach them to run fast'... :X


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 23, 2012)

I never got a response from my email I'm assuming no one else did either.....? I mean, if they think this is so "okay" to do, why aren't they saying anything!?

UHg, I just keep seeing that rabbit being thrown and I want to give that lady a piece of my mind!!!


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 23, 2012)

It won't let me watch the video, but I found another video of it and while I couldn't see a thing you heard the man say "They pulled the fur right off that one"


----------



## MiserySmith (Jul 23, 2012)

I've also signed. I couldn't watch after the kids began running.
That's literally a mosh pit of children vs a bunch of baby rabbits. How can anyone see that as Okay?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 23, 2012)

I wonder how many were injured or even killed. It would be a miracle if there weren't any broken backs or legs.

Poor bunnies would be traumatized for life.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 23, 2012)

If you really want a reply, contact the district attorney and register a complaint--they do have to investigate. I also sent one to the State Attorney General. I did the same a couple of years ago when that sociopath working at Petland drowned 2 rabbits. I go;t replies from both, but the court and the District attorney were pretty much useless sacks of unprocessed crop food.


----------



## LittleBunBuns (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you. I found out about this on another site, but there was no email address. I Googled and found out how to contact them directly online from your posting, so thank you for that.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 30, 2012)

majorv wrote:


> E-mail sent!Â  That really p*ssed me off when the lady tossed the rabbit out from under the trailer.Â  Geez, what kind of scramble is that?Â  Most of the rabbits barely ran.Â  I'd be surprised if none of them got stepped on....that was a MOB of kids!


I thought one did, by an adult just after it was tossed out of the trailer, when they were moving the trailer.
I thought the kids seemed fairly gentle with them after they were caught. I am sure I am in the minority to think, over all, if the adults had not been so rough and mean, it was not that horrible. 
I am also not of the mindset that rabbits are super delicate and cannot defend themselves as my rabbits (4 of which appear to be similar size of the bunnies in the rodeo)completely dominate our huge cats and large dog, not to mentioned I have seen them fight with each other (prior to spaying/neutering and over territory). My daughter also had a nasty bite on her face that required glue or stitches, I don't remember. 
I would not encourage or support an event like this, however.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 30, 2012)

majorv wrote:


> E-mail sent!Â  That really p*ssed me off when the lady tossed the rabbit out from under the trailer.Â  Geez, what kind of scramble is that?Â  Most of the rabbits barely ran.Â  I'd be surprised if none of them got stepped on....that was a MOB of kids!


I thought one did, by an adult just after it was tossed out of the trailer, when they were moving the trailer.
I thought the kids seemed fairly gentle with them after they were caught. I am sure I am in the minority to think, over all, if the adults had not been so rough and mean, it was not that horrible. 
I am also not of the mindset that rabbits are super delicate and cannot defend themselves as my rabbits (4 of which appear to be similar size of the bunnies in the rodeo)completely dominate our huge cats and large dog, not to mentioned I have seen them fight with each other (prior to spaying/neutering and over territory). My daughter also had a nasty bite on her face that required glue or stitches, I don't remember. 
I would not encourage or support an event like this, however.


----------



## LittleBunBuns (Jul 30, 2012)

Cheyrul wrote:


> I thought one did, by an adult just after it was tossed out of the trailer, when they were moving the trailer.
> I thought the kids seemed fairly gentle with them after they were caught. I am sure I am in the minority to think, over all, if the adults had not been so rough and mean, it was not that horrible.
> I am also not of the mindset that rabbits are super delicate and cannot defend themselves as my rabbits (4 of which appear to be similar size of the bunnies in the rodeo)completely dominate our huge cats and large dog, not to mentioned I have seen them fight with each other (prior to spaying/neutering and over territory). My daughter also had a nasty bite on her face that required glue or stitches, I don't remember.
> I would not encourage or support an event like this, however.



so, what are you saying? that this is justified because a rabbit bit your daughter's face and she required medical treatment? rabbits will bite if they feel threatened, which 9 times out of 10 is the handler's fault. you say this was "not THAT horrible". so, what, it's only a little horrible? and that's ok? rabbits ARE, in fact, delicate animals. if you handle them inocrrectly, you can break their back. you as a rabbit owner should know that. if you "would not encourage or support an event like this", why are you defending it :? :X


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 30, 2012)

Where did you get that from? I just stated I do not believe rabbits are as delicate and defenseless as most here do.

The rabbit that bit my daughter was indeed threatened ... by another rabbit, who is usually very docile bunny. My daughter, who was 9 at the time, did exactly as I would have, she scooped up the 5 mo old rabbit and instinctively snuggled him to her chest, apparently she was so quick, Max never knew it and was still fighting off Cookie. Neither the kid or rabbit were to blame, it just happened. 
I've also had to separate my rabbits from attacking my 10+ pound cats, not because the fat lazy cats or kitten were harassing the cats but because the rabbits sometimes are in the bunnies' "space". By space, it sort of varies leaving the cats completely clueless. Sometimes Snowball is fine with the cats being in my bedroom, sometimes she is not, it seems to depend whether or not she wants my or my husband's attention. Same with Squishes, she sometimes is okay with Pudge sharing her cage or even laying with her, sometimes she chases him so fiercely she leaves tufts of his leg hair flying. 
Beelzabunny decided to roost a sleeping Pudge off the sofa (I assume because he was too close to me and I had been scruffing her head), Pudge literally flew, I do mean soared across the room with a 3.5 pound rabbit attached to his butt. She, the rabbit did fall off about 4' from the sofa and probably dropped 2.5 feet. She would have probably seriously hurt the cat had it not been for his thick dense coat.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 30, 2012)

Where did you get that from? I just stated I do not believe rabbits are as delicate and defenseless as most here do.

The rabbit that bit my daughter was indeed threatened ... by another rabbit, who is usually very docile bunny. My daughter, who was 9 at the time, did exactly as I would have, she scooped up the 5 mo old rabbit and instinctively snuggled him to her chest, apparently she was so quick, Max never knew it and was still fighting off Cookie. Neither the kid or rabbit were to blame, it just happened. 
I've also had to separate my rabbits from attacking my 10+ pound cats, not because the fat lazy cats or kitten were harassing the cats but because the rabbits sometimes are in the bunnies' "space". By space, it sort of varies leaving the cats completely clueless. Sometimes Snowball is fine with the cats being in my bedroom, sometimes she is not, it seems to depend whether or not she wants my or my husband's attention. Same with Squishes, she sometimes is okay with Pudge sharing her cage or even laying with her, sometimes she chases him so fiercely she leaves tufts of his leg hair flying. 
Beelzabunny decided to roost a sleeping Pudge off the sofa (I assume because he was too close to me and I had been scruffing her head), Pudge literally flew, I do mean soared across the room with a 3.5 pound rabbit attached to his butt. She, the rabbit did fall off about 4' from the sofa and probably dropped 2.5 feet. She would have probably seriously hurt the cat had it not been for his thick dense coat.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 30, 2012)

I also DID NOT defend anything!I said I thought the kids were mostly gentle once a rabbit was caught and the adults were horrible, how is that defending them?

Sorry, I have kids and I have rabbits. I must have particularly tough and hardy rabbits because as of yet not one of my 7 kids, who have ADHD, Tourette's and varying degrees of autism (not all of them)or 4 cats or dog have ever injured them.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 30, 2012)

Cheyrul wrote:


> I also DID NOT defend anything!I said I thought the kids were mostly gentle once a rabbit was caught and the adults were horrible, how is that defending them?



Sure, when they were caught, but I saw at least 3 rabbits nearly get trampled and that one that was bolting away and chased down eventually was obviously terrified.

Just because it doesn't result in physical injury does not mean there is no trauma. I doubt those rabbits will make very good kids pets simply for how they were treated during this event. I think I would be terrified if I saw that mob of children.

I think kids and rabbits CAN work, SOMETIMES. Nova went to a home with a very responsible child. BUT I will never, ever promote an event such as this one. It is irresponsible, abusive and flat out disgusting.

I realize people love their kids (And I want to clarify so there is no misunderstanding, this is not directed at you Cheryl) but it never ceases to amaze me what abuse people will force animals to go through just to amuse them. We perform at Pet Expo and every year they have petting zoos and pony rides, both things I do NOT support. The animals look absoloutly miserable and it seems like parents and people are so blind to it because it makes their kid happy. Why should one go through misery to make children happy? Give them a bubble gun, I'm sure they'll be just as amused, probably for even longer then an animal can offer, and no one has to get hurt.

It's that kind of thinking, that nothing is more important then a child's "happiness", that causes this sort of thing to happen. Sure, it's not done out of malicious intent. But it is completely irresponsible. But I guess the people at this rodeo just don't give a ****.

...Then again, it's a rodeo, so that right there says how important animal care is to them. Speaking as someone who rides and has seen the other side of rodeo then the public, I've seen how some of those animals are treated. All for the sake of entertainment.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 31, 2012)

Our rabbits seem to love our kids, they even seek them out. Squish in particular loves the youngest, who is 8, so she has been with him since he was 7. Should he fall asleep on the floor or sofa when she is out, she lays beside him or digs on him to get him to love on her.
I think kids and animals go very well together but we also teach our kids to respect our pets and not mistreat them. 
I've also taken our bunnies, the more social ones, to our church to let the kids (of all ages) play and pet them. Again, it is well supervised. I believe if children and people are not exposed to animals, they will be kinder to people and animals.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2012)

I think we can all agree that a "giveaway" could have been done in a manner that was less stressful and much safer for the bunnies involved. My real concern is, how many bunnies got a real forever home?


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 31, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> I think we can all agree that a "giveaway" could have been done in a manner that was less stressful and much safer for the bunnies involved. My real concern is, how many bunnies got a real forever home?


Totally.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any information about the riding club's responce? Are they going to stop this practice?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ive been avoiding this so i dont say nasty things and speak maturally on the subject...but they think they "saved" them off a meat slaughter truck and so they should get a pat on the back. These rabbits suffered major injuries I am sure that led to a slow painful death because parents dont see them worth being taken to a vet...if they let their kids chase down a random rabbit to bring home I doubt they give a poop about them. 

They would have been better on that meat truck where I hope they would be butchered quickly than this devastating event.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 31, 2012)

The rabbits were bread specifically for this event, they never needed to be in existance. If they shut down the event then they won't contract with the breeders for more. I don't understand what kind of breeder would have agreed to supply animals for this kind of event.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 31, 2012)

ones who get paid for it. theres good and theres bad people for every situation. sometimes people get greedy and the ethical part of them goes out the door for a bit of green. they all looked like mutt rabbits too so its possible it was a meat breeder and they were requested and he filled the order.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 2, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Does anyone have any information about the riding club's responce? Are they going to stop this practice?



I posted about this on another rescue rabbit facebook page. One of the people responding stated this: "The Cottage Grove Riding Club* has finally responded *to our letters and pleas stating that this is an opportunity to teach our youth on how to care for animals. "

Someone else posted this: 

http://www.facebook.com/terri.dick.5Red Barn Rabbit Rescue in Creswell, Oregon is the organization which took the video & initiated campaign to end this "family entertainment event" (OMG)!!!! If you go to their website, http://www.redbarnrabbitrescue.org, scroll down to the bottom of the home page, then click on the picture of the Rodeo Animal Scramble, there's a page devoted to ending this horrendous "event."


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 2, 2012)

Has anyone thought of reporting them to the police for gross animal cruelty and contributing to the corruption of minors?


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 2, 2012)

I was thinking of writing letters to the officers on their board of directors. Just tried to go to their site to get names and I'm getting "site does not exist." Wonder if that's related to this situation...


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry, just read Nancy's post about District Attorney. That's a good route. If they getflooded with complaints, they might take it more seriously.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 2, 2012)

*katherine at sacred stories wrote: *


> Just tried to go to their site to get names and I'm getting "site does not exist." Wonder if that's related to this situation...


Huh. I just tried it too and same thing happened. I know I had gone on that site before, when this was first posted. I'm guessing, then, they must've been inundated. I wonder if they'll reconsider or if they just think us "bunny folks" are plain wacky and overboard. If it's true that they claim that this is a valid way to "educate youth on how to care for animals" then they may not change. :?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh, and yes, the local rescue group exposing this practice stated that the rabbits were specifically bred for this event. :grumpy:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm going to try calling them tomorrow...to get the names of board of directors...We'll see if their phone is still working.

Blue Eyes--they probably do think we're wacky rabbit people I wonder if there's been any local news coverage. It really IS horrific and if there are people in the world who can be nonchallant about this kind of cruelty--they need some special help to raise their consciousness


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------

